# Kuro Koiler Wire Coiling Tool



## kimbo (4/12/14)

http://www.vapordna.com/The-Ultimate-Kuro-Koiler-Wire-Coiling-Tool-p/kkw001.htm&Click=770


----------



## kimbo (4/12/14)




----------



## VandaL (4/12/14)

start the group buy ! Did they just get these in stock? I placed an order just last week didn't see it


----------



## andro (4/12/14)

Agree


----------



## Daniel (4/12/14)

there like a bear!


----------



## BigAnt (4/12/14)

Locally made version from @Vapeclub

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuilding-supplies/products/coil-winder-by-bf-customs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (4/12/14)

China CNC rules. (or China manufacturing. But lots of small CNC shops is cool. Thailand too.)


----------

